# Best bike rack for chunky DH/FR bikes



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

What is the best rack for DH/FR out there, either roof or trunk mounted.  

Thanks in advance for the opinions, first-hand reviews on the rack models you people point out. :thumbsup:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=602461

I love mine. Definitely one of the best bike purchases I've paid. :thumbsup:


----------



## tyler243 (Oct 28, 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=561793&highlight=downhill+bike+racks 
I've never used any of these cause I just put my bikes in the back of my truck. but there are some good ideas in there


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

I have the Kuat NV. I've used the Saris Cycle-on Pro and the Thule T2 in the past.

The NV is the best rack I've used. There's not much to say except it just works. The tightening cam makes for quicker install/removal than the T2's bolt on system. The integral lock is great for quick runs into the store (I always double it up if the bikes will be sitting a while). The mostly aluminum construction makes for less rust down the road. 

The 1UP racks look nice too. I considered them, but was concerned they might close up shop again, making it hard to find replacement parts if needed. There's also a bit more fiddling work to do if you're switching from 26" fat tires to 20" or 29" bikes.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I use a Thule T2, love it. The new version comes with integrated cable locks for some real security (the handle locks can be defeated pretty easily...).


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

North Shore racks are really popular up in Whistler.

Kind of makes sense haha.


----------



## cadwiz (Jul 28, 2010)

I debated over this for a while and decided on the Yakima High Roller.

Pros:
Easy loading/unloading
Allows for larger tire sizes
Built-in cable for locking
Can carry any style bike

Cons:
Quick release (red) button has never worked as claimed. You have to unscrew release nob almost all the way (not a big deal though) to release back arm.
Cable lock doesn't come with actual lock. You have to but separately and they're only sold in pairs.


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

There's a new trunk rack from Thule, the Raceway 9003:

http://www.thule.com/en/US/Products/BikeCarriers/RearDoor/9003 Raceway Platform 2 Bike.aspx

Seems pretty interesting.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

vaelin said:


> There's a new trunk rack from Thule, the Raceway 9003:
> 
> http://www.thule.com/en/US/Products/BikeCarriers/RearDoor/9003 Raceway Platform 2 Bike.aspx
> 
> Seems pretty interesting.


I wouldn't trust that for anything heavier than a fixie.


----------



## the.vault (Oct 11, 2006)

I just saw a new rack called 'Tuf Rack'. It looks ridiculously overbuilt.

They have some pictures on their facebook page.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

+1 on the yakima highroller.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

hitch racks: saris cyclon pro and T2, ive had a few saris racks.. Buy em then sell the vehicle get a truck then sell hte truck and get a SUV again and buy another... LOL
First saris I had for a couple of years and hauled DH rigs on ALOT on nasty roads... Great unit couple complaints with some smaller plastic parts but overall a solid experience and a good one...

Always wanted to try a Thule T2 and grabbed one this morning for $200 used 1 time off craigslist, guy had it 6 months not a mark on it... Looks to be solid and Im impressed so far but untill I have a couple thousand shuttle miles on it as well hopefully it will pan out...


----------



## mgv101 (Sep 6, 2010)

on the roof mounted racks, does your bike sway from side to side when driving over uneven roads?

I am using a thule 951 which basically uses an arm that grabs onto the down tube to secure the bike. However, the arm/bike sways and wobble quite a bit when going over bumps on the road even when I am only carrying a light XC or AM bike. I think the rack is designed to sway a little but that is just a little too scary for me to have a 40lb bike to be swing the roof.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

this is the rack I like...front or rear it doesn't matter


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

^ Any first-hand reviesws? That's kinda important to the OP.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> this is the rack I like...front or rear it doesn't matter


If anything can convert my atheist ass...


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

I've got a Yakima Hold-Up, it's been super solid ad easy to use. It does come with a cable lock, but I'd recommend also purchasing the seperate lock required to lock the rack itself to the hitch. The North Shore racks are worth looking at too, simple and solid - plus you can get up to a 6 bike version for a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

cadwiz said:


> I debated over this for a while and decided on the Yakima High Roller.
> 
> Pros:
> Easy loading/unloading
> ...


I love my Yakima High Roller

Same pros as above plus mine came with the lock for the cable you must have got gypped (and yes I bought it new)

Con same about the QR button never has worked properly


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

North Shore Bike Racks.
I replaced my T2 with one of these and I'm stoked. It's a much better rack. Better idea. More durable. Folds up smaller.


----------



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)

asin said:


> North Shore Bike Racks.
> I replaced my T2 with one of these and I'm stoked. It's a much better rack. Better idea. More durable. Folds up smaller.


North Shore racks are awesome! If i didn't have a Yakima roof rack, I would own one.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Avoid Thule. Long story and some may have read it already. But after waiting 9+months for four replacement bolts that are pretty specific to Thule (I checked everywhere local for them), countless emails/phone calls, I finally posted on here and got some help from one of Thule's higher-ups. When he promised he'd send me a new rack immediately, he informed me they were out of them for another 3 weeks... All due to the hook that holds the front wheel in place RUSTING OUT! For a hitch rack I'd recommend the Kuat NV. They're easy to deal with and ARE willing to help you out if you need anything. Fahn


----------



## wisbike (May 16, 2008)

^pretty dumb to wait 9 months for bolts. you can buy any bolt online....have you heard of the internet?

Steel rusts. duh. when people complain about rust I have no sympathy. I live in wisconsin. Salt like crazy. Rust happens when you don't take care of your stuff...by washing it, spray painting it, anti-seize, whatever. it is easy to figure out how to prevent rust. I don't know how you missed that one either. 

If you're going to bash an entire company at least give a better reason other than "i didn't know how to prevent rust and I couldn't figure out how to order a bolt online"

Thule has been great to me numerous times. Thule T2 is awesome. Kuats seem sweet but there are not many dealers....thule/yakima are everywhere.


----------



## wisbike (May 16, 2008)

cadwiz said:


> I debated over this for a while and decided on the Yakima High Roller.
> 
> Pros:
> Easy loading/unloading
> ...


One thing you guys forgot to list as a huge con is that you usually have to rely on factory rails or crossbars. The high roller is a sweet rack and the best roof rack i have used...but most factory racks are not meant for the weight of a dh bike.

I used a couple of the High Rollers last summer and they are great racks, but ultimately I was nervous as to how much weight my factory rails would hold. I did use thule crossbars with them....i would have been even more nervous using factory crossbars.

They worked great for me but i wouldn't trust 2 of them with 40lb bikes - not because of the high roller but because i wouldn't trust ANY factory rack with that much weight. If you had a gobi then that's a different story..


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

I still say 1up USA Quik-Rack.


----------



## cadwiz (Jul 28, 2010)

ridefreeride said:


> ...Same pros as above plus mine came with the lock for the cable you must have got gypped (and yes I bought it new)


Figures...:madman:


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey....to all you guys running the Highroller......how easy/time consuming is it to remove the front wheel arms/supports when not in use? Lots of disassembly or just a couple bolts? Thanks.


----------



## nhltfour (Apr 19, 2010)

best rack on the market


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

wisbike said:


> ^pretty dumb to wait 9 months for bolts. you can buy any bolt online....have you heard of the internet?
> 
> Steel rusts. duh. when people complain about rust I have no sympathy. I live in wisconsin. Salt like crazy. Rust happens when you don't take care of your stuff...by washing it, spray painting it, anti-seize, whatever. it is easy to figure out how to prevent rust. I don't know how you missed that one either.
> 
> ...


^^^Pretty dumb reply too. One call is all it should take. Thule has the parts. The second time I called I was told that the hook isn't sent out for the warranty, but rather the whole handle. I'll take that. They wanted pics, but every time I sent them they said they never got them. I was told to downsize my photos. I did. Still nothing. "we didn't get the photos, downsize them cause our server can't handle bigger files." They were taken with a regular point-and-shoot digital camera.
I wash my truck once a week and it doesn't rust out. Here in PA we use salt too dumb asss. What, you didn't know that? All you had to do is look it up online. But what's it matter? *I take my rack off for the winter!* As far as the "car wash soap eroding it" theory- Even Thule said that the rack won't rust from that.

My bikes don't rust when they get wet (even my 1996 Trek 930 which is steel that I still ride all the time). My truck doesn't rust when it gets wet. Neither should the POS Thule. But it did.

The Kuat NV is Aluminum. Though I take it off for the winter too, we did 2 trips to Rays and I left it on for the past month. The snow and salt haven't affected it at all. Fahn


----------



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)

Secace said:


> Hey....to all you guys running the Highroller......how easy/time consuming is it to remove the front wheel arms/supports when not in use? Lots of disassembly or just a couple bolts? Thanks.


No need to remove the arms, they fold down out of the way. But the rack its self is only on by 3 bolts/screws. Once you figure it out, the rack can be removed in a matter of mins.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

and what is that last rack mounted on the gray van??


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

http://www.thule.com/en/US/Products/BikeCarriers/RoofCarriers/594XT%20Sidearm.aspx

What baout the Thule Criterium 594XT Side arm roof mounted, it seems to be the only one from thule that can accomodate a DH bike, I posses a couple of criteriums from thule, an dno they cannot grab any DH frame, they are good but only for the smallest AM rigs


----------



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)

cesalec said:


> and what is that last rack mounted on the gray van??


North Shore racks. Looks like the NSR-6

http://www.northshoreracks.com/


----------



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)

cesalec said:


> http://www.thule.com/en/US/Products/BikeCarriers/RoofCarriers/594XT%20Sidearm.aspx
> 
> What baout the Thule Criterium 594XT Side arm roof mounted, it seems to be the only one from thule that can accomodate a DH bike, I posses a couple of criteriums from thule, an dno they cannot grab any DH frame, they are good but only for the smallest AM rigs


My friend has that rack, it is nice. Only issue he has is some 2.5 tires barely fit in the tray, it holds the bikes really well though.


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

eurospek said:


> I still say 1up USA Quik-Rack.


What's the ratchet strap for?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

k1creeker said:


> What's the ratchet strap for?


My own paranoia. The rack is super solid in my Curt hitch, zero play whatsoever. But reading the installation guide for the Curt hitch, they recommended stabilizing straps for non-trailer loads like a bike rack. Had it only installed once, I don't think I'll bother with it next time.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Evo. said:


> No need to remove the arms, they fold down out of the way. But the rack its self is only on by 3 bolts/screws. Once you figure it out, the rack can be removed in a matter of mins.


Thanks Evo. I realize the arms fold down. There will be times I will want to remove the arms and leave the remainder of the rack mounted. How are just the arms removed? I don't see any easy bolt or pivot to access.


----------



## southtahoedownhiller (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a North Shore for my truck and it will hold most all bikes, and the Yakima High Roller on my car that is got to be the best for roof top mount.


----------



## gage (Oct 20, 2009)

i just invested in the thule t2 and add-on so i can transport my 3 bikes that way.. i was also seriously looking at the northshore.. and while i'm in bc all summer who knows maybe i'll grab one once i see one in person.. i just had apprehension buying something i couldn't touch first  //g


----------



## bad news (Jul 12, 2008)

Someone mentioned those North Shore racks wearing the paint off the fork crowns. Any truth to this? They look great.


----------



## southtahoedownhiller (Apr 11, 2011)

I haven not had a problem with mine, I love it.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

+1 on the North Shore rack. I have the NSR-4.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

wisbike said:


> One thing you guys forgot to list as a huge con is that you usually have to rely on factory rails or crossbars. The high roller is a sweet rack and the best roof rack i have used...but most factory racks are not meant for the weight of a dh bike.
> 
> I used a couple of the High Rollers last summer and they are great racks, but ultimately I was nervous as to how much weight my factory rails would hold. I did use thule crossbars with them....i would have been even more nervous using factory crossbars.
> 
> They worked great for me but i wouldn't trust 2 of them with 40lb bikes - not because of the high roller but because i wouldn't trust ANY factory rack with that much weight. If you had a gobi then that's a different story..


My car never had factory cross bars, so no problem with that. When we swap the bikes to my dads car on long trips everything seems fine. The stock crossbeams are rated for 180lbs plenty for 2 bikes and a carrier.

bikes in pic are my buddies i was OOC and ran the shuttle


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Who needs a rack?


----------



## mcap (Sep 9, 2009)

Thule Sidearms work well


----------



## highrevkev (Oct 31, 2005)

I saw these at Sea Otter... they looked very well built and could likely hold a bike twice the weight of any DH bike.
https://www.mweracks.com/


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

I have had several Thule T2 racks over the years (and still have a pair of them). They work well on smooth roads, not so well on rough/dirt roads. The arm that clamps the front tire will wear the paint on your fork, not that big of a deal.
The problem I have had (especially with the four bike model) is that the bushing in the rack's pivots wear out after a year or two leading to a massively wobbly rack. I have been told by Thule the brass bushings are not replaceable.
I am looking at the northshore rack for my next rack purchase, on the surface it looks like a well thought out and executed rack.
I'd love to hear feedback from NS rack owner who have used them for a year or more.


----------

